# Grave marker: "Helen Highwater"



## kevin242

Hi all,
I had a few spare pieces of foam laying around including the lid to a foam cooler that I made another stone from. I don't have many step stones represented in my cemetery, so I built this one. Enjoy!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## jdubbya

I really like that a lot! I have some scrap pieces that I was going to likely toss, but you've given me an idea. I don't have any of those style stones. Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, I thought you were done making stones!

We rarely see a marker stone posted here - really nice look and punny


----------



## Hairazor

You just keep coming up with such creative stuff


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:It is official....I honestly have never seen someone as talented as you with the stone making....Wow! Another winner! You slay me......


----------



## Headless

I'm with P5 - You have done an AWESOME job with your stones!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

beautiful.  Love the style of lettering... and the name..


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nice once again, but where are you going to put them all??!!!


----------



## kevin242

Sawtooth Jack said:


> where are you going to put them all??!!!


I've still got some room left in my graveyard, even with the new mausoleum a buddy of mine is building!

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Monk

beauty


----------



## MrGrimm

Very nice! Great details too.. like the screw heads... wow.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

kevin242 said:


> I've still got some room left in my graveyard, even with the new mausoleum a buddy of mine is building![/QOUTE]
> 
> I mean after Halloween, lol!


----------



## kevin242

> I mean after Halloween, lol!


oh, I guess I'll worry about that after...


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Great idea! These would be easy to make and fill in some space between the bigger tombstones.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Oh I love that one too. Like everyone else I don't seem to have any that size either. I think it really adds depth and realism.


----------



## DarkLore

Good looking. stone. We don't see many head markers.


----------



## Dixie

I like!!!


----------

